# Soon to be driveway machine.



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We get to pick this up in a couple weeks when their new machine comes in. John Deere f1565 with 1100 hours. Machiyand attachments are in fantastic shape. Pretty sure it will do driveways and walks in one subdivisions.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks in great shape!


----------



## toddman36 (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good! 47 or 60" blower? I'm curious to hear how you like the blower and how the brush works out for you in deeper or heavier snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice Mochine,


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a nice set up!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

toddman36 said:


> Looks good! 47 or 60" blower? I'm curious to hear how you like the blower and how the brush works out for you in deeper or heavier snow.


We love our brooms
! It works well up to about 6". But when you get that heavy, wet, slush in the late season, it's the tool to use.
We do have some places where we hand shovel away from buildings etc. where we do move a 3-4' pile with the broom, we knock it down from the top and work off the edge until it's manageable.
Pacing the speed of the machine to the load and keeping the brush just touching the pavement, so you can steer take some practice.
These rear wheel steer machines may handle differently then our tractors.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the complements. We might get a chance to use it this upcoming week (Hopefully). We haven't had a plowable snow since Jan. 10th. Worst winter for us in 25 years. This machine wasn't in the budget but I couldn't pass up the deal. Bought it all for 13k and it is in great shape. Still can't believe I got it for that cheap.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

going to try bumping this. curious how this turned out for you, especially the driveway portion. considering going this route myself


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

whammer33024 said:


> going to try bumping this. curious how this turned out for you, especially the driveway portion. considering going this route myself


Seems like he posted a video of it in a thread...could be wrong though.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like he posted a video of it in a thread...could be wrong though.


i tried searching the site for 1565 hits and this is the only one that came up outside of phone numbers


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

It works great. We use it for 20 or so complex drives in a higher end subdivision. Customers like the detail as well compared to plow truck piles an lawn damage and such. Speed and power are great as well. No looking back. I think I put a couple videos on youtube






It was his first time


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

ahh yes, i've seen that video! do you find you use the broom or blower more? 

any other videos you have please share!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> It works great. We use it for 20 or so complex drives in a higher end subdivision. Customers like the detail as well compared to plow truck piles an lawn damage and such. Speed and power are great as well. No looking back. I think I put a couple videos on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmmmmm


what are you thinking?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

whammer33024 said:


> ahh yes, i've seen that video! do you find you use the broom or blower more?
> 
> any other videos you have please share!


The last 3 years we have never put the blowers on our tractors, the brooms could handle the daily snowfalls. This year we got a real winter, doubt we will put the broom back on the one tractor that we put the blower on. 
Now the banks are so high the brooms can't fling the snow over them.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

interesting...thanks for the insight jonnie. i see earlier you posted that your brooms handle up to 6", that would cover the majority of our snowfalls here. i never considered a broom until i started looking into these. very interesting


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

oh, one thing i've always questioned when looking at these is transporting. it would do quite a bit of road travel, do the attachments on the front go high enough to be out of the way for the most part?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmmmmm


More toys???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

whammer33024 said:


> what are you thinking?


Biggest con to inverted blowers is getting down to pavement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> More toys???


Who knows...I seem to be too stupid to get out.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who knows...I seem to be too stupid to get out.


If I get out, I will have to spend more time at home with the wife, I'm staying in.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

whammer33024 said:


> oh, one thing i've always questioned when looking at these is transporting. it would do quite a bit of road travel, do the attachments on the front go high enough to be out of the way for the most part?


On our tractors they do. Our city uses many of the front deck machines year round, they never trailer them.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We have only removed snow 4 times this season and 3 of them have been wet and heavy, so the blower for those events. We trailer it to the subdivision which is only a mile or so away from the shop. Once there it drives maybe another mile or so between all the jobs. It does the road sidewalks of those houses as well. The video is the smallest drive we do back there, it just happened to be when I was back there. The machine will at times do so sidewalks along a state highway that is 3 foot off the curb and if it is a weekend it does a small navy reserve. During week another smaller tractor does it. A good friend has just bought his 2nd (f1575) he likes them as well.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

thanks for all the information guys. definitely gave me some stuff to think about, especially using the broom. never would have guessed it could get things that clean. 

so front mount mower like discussed here, or newer RTV with k-connect for quite a bit more money? decisions decisions


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

whammer33024 said:


> thanks for all the information guys. definitely gave me some stuff to think about, especially using the broom. never would have guessed it could get things that clean.
> 
> so front mount mower like discussed here, or newer RTV with k-connect for quite a bit more money? decisions decisions


How tight are your turns on sidewalks? 
An RTV will never turn as well as a front mount (there's a reason forklifts are rear-steer). However, a front mount (I've only ever used an F-series Kubota) probably won't be as comfortable or have the travel speed of an RTV (no personal experience).


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

there's pros and cons to each really. 
front mount-better turning, can use year round(mowing), slightly lower price point since i'd be looking used
cons-no room for helper, slower travel
RTV pros-carry a helper, load a single stage or 2 in back, faster travel speed
cons-worse turning, price, can't use it year round(unless it becomes a spray rig)


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

whammer33024 said:


> there's pros and cons to each really.
> front mount-better turning, can use year round(mowing), slightly lower price point since i'd be looking used
> cons-no room for helper, slower travel
> RTV pros-carry a helper, load a single stage or 2 in back, faster travel speed
> cons-worse turning, price, can't use it year round(unless it becomes a spray rig)


I would like to get a RTV for the reasons you stated but we are not guaranteed snow around here. A few years ago we serviced 6 times. This year only 4 times (next week looks to change that). Putting pen to paper and I can't justify a new machine for either. A new F series is over 35k with a blower. So for 13k and some minor repairs here and there I am very happy with what we have.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

absolutely said:


> I would like to get a RTV for the reasons you stated but we are not guaranteed snow around here. A few years ago we serviced 6 times. This year only 4 times (next week looks to change that). Putting pen to paper and I can't justify a new machine for either. A new F series is over 35k with a blower. So for 13k and some minor repairs here and there I am very happy with what we have.


Have you guys ever ran brooms on a skid steer for driveways?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

plow4beer said:


> Have you guys ever ran brooms on a skid steer for driveways?


I have not. We have 2 Bobcats and they are both on commercial accounts.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

absolutely said:


> I would like to get a RTV for the reasons you stated but we are not guaranteed snow around here. A few years ago we serviced 6 times. This year only 4 times (next week looks to change that). Putting pen to paper and I can't justify a new machine for either. A new F series is over 35k with a blower. So for 13k and some minor repairs here and there I am very happy with what we have.


that's kind of where i'm at as well. we have had 3 events worth moving so far. its hard for me to make the investment on something that i'd only use for snow when its so unpredictable here. at least with a front mount mower i have the option to use it for grass as well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Have you guys ever ran brooms on a skid steer for driveways?


Have you?

I can't remember if you do any resi work.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you?
> 
> I can't remember if you do any resi work.


No, and yes...the route we do with a skid has 122 drives


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

i'm going to have to do something at least before next year. RTV i currently have wouldn't start yesterday so a 13 year old helper and i had to single stage blow every property we have. a lot of them were pretty drifted from the 30mph winds and was a lot for the single stages. granted, we only have 30 accounts and we got them done in a fair amount of time, but i'm paying for it today. 

so since i'm planning to switch to blowing/sweeping, i'm going to be selling the current RTV and am on the hunt for my next ride. probably jump on the first decent deal i find on a front mount deere or RTV with k-connect


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of curiousity, why restrict the front mount to a Deere? I’ve seen people on here with New Hollands or Kubotas


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

a couple reasons really...a deere would come with the 7 iron deck, which IMO is the best deck in the business(besides scag's velocity+ which i would consider a toss up), and i really don't have any dealer support for kubota or new holland. deere is 5 miles down the road from me. 

so i'd be taking a slight gamble going RTV(closest dealer is an hour from me), but they really seem like a great tool with the k-connect. if a gator was more work friendly and had a good list of attachments i'd own one tomorrow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> No, and yes...the route we do with a skid has 122 drives


What type of account? Town homes or HOA or other? How big are the drives? Do you do the walks as well? How long does it take? What's on the skid, a plow or bucket or blower? Thanks.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

You could do a 2" receiver on that rear weight bracket. Could put a hitch platform to carry a paddle blower/ gas can/ shovel , a tote with salt in it take that off, put on an appropriate size salt spreader.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> You could do a 2" receiver on that rear weight bracket. Could put a hitch platform to carry a paddle blower/ gas can/ shovel , a tote with salt in it take that off, put on an appropriate size salt spreader.


i'm sorry, what are you referring to? the deere front mount?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

whammer33024 said:


> i'm sorry, what are you referring to? the deere front mount?


Yeah, take the suitcase weights off the back, weld a 2" receiver hitch on that.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

yup, that's pretty much what i was thinking if i go that route. do you think my 13 year old helper would ride around town on the engine cover?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

whammer33024 said:


> yup, that's pretty much what i was thinking if i go that route. do you think my 13 year old helper would ride around town on the engine cover?


Shoot, I'd have him run it, start him out small have him run a short route after school or on a weekend. Shadow him in the truck. 
Only you can decide if that's a real option. One of our biggest plow operators here 30 years ago had his 13-14 yo kids running 130hp ag tractors with blowers because they were too young to drive trucks.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

that's an interesting thought...i will have to check the legalities of a 13 year old driving something like that around town


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc8pfaIhm9c/

and then i see this ****


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

whammer33024 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc8pfaIhm9c/
> 
> and then i see this ****


Yeah, those are nice, they run in the mid $30k , but then you have A/C too.
The guy who traded in the 1025r package I bought traded on one of those for just that reason.
I haven't met Nick, but I do follow him on insta. I always check the lot at RDO Moorhead when we visit, itsi only 50 miles up the road and we have family there.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

whammer33024 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc8pfaIhm9c/
> 
> and then i see this ****


That's BA.... I think I need one... @BossPlowLady you need to buy this for me....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> No, and yes...the route we do with a skid has 122 drives





WIPensFan said:


> What type of account? Town homes or HOA or other? How big are the drives? Do you do the walks as well? How long does it take? What's on the skid, a plow or bucket or blower? Thanks.


P4B, answer?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Alright I’ll play.

Hoa’s & stand-alone homes
Hoa’s & stand-alone homes
2carx2car +/-
Yes
4-5hr avg
Blade & blower


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Alright I'll play.
> 
> Hoa's & stand-alone homes
> Hoa's & stand-alone homes
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the topic, enough with the uncalled for banter


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Alright I'll play.
> 
> Hoa's & stand-alone homes
> Hoa's & stand-alone homes
> ...


Are you using multiple machines? Also, you must have a separate sidewalk crew doing walks and in front of the garage doors? So sidewalk time is separate from this 4-5 hrs? I'm just trying to understand how you're doing 122 resi's so quickly.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> Are you using multiple machines? Also, you must have a separate sidewalk crew doing walks and in front of the garage doors? So sidewalk time is separate from this 4-5 hrs? I'm just trying to understand how you're doing 122 resi's so quickly.


no, yes, no, understand?...and actually it's 123... I forgot about one when I previously posted


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> no, yes, no, understand?...and actually it's 123... I forgot about one when I previously posted


Why the hostility??


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> Why the hostility??


Huh?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Huh?


Maybe I read into it idk. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

absolutely said:


> It works great. We use it for 20 or so complex drives in a higher end subdivision. Customers like the detail as well compared to plow truck piles an lawn damage and such. Speed and power are great as well. No looking back. I think I put a couple videos on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How wide is the broom on that thing? It does do a nice job, and it's very low impact.


----------



## BossPlowLady (Jan 31, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's BA.... I think I need one... @BossPlowLady you need to buy this for me....


We might be able to work that out


----------

